# How soon is too soon?



## Mar (Dec 23, 2011)

This is not for me, but rather my ex. My ex who I have a child with.

The child lives with her. She met a guy, had him move into her apartment within the first month, he gets a job just after, they buy a join new car. After 3 months they go out and rent a home together. After 5 months they're engaged to get married. 

Is this too fast? I view it as selfish. She's always needed someone else in her life to fill that void. She found him and is in my mind going overboard. 

What are your thoughts? I understand with no children a relationship like this COULD possibly last. Extremely unlikely moving so fast though along with her only being 24 to which 48% of those marriages end in divorce.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Most likely she is moving way too fast. There are cases like this that work out well. But they are far and few inbetween.

The chances of a second marriage with children from a former marriage failing is actually more than 70%.

Of course you cannot tell you ex what to do. But this is not good for your child.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

I suppose it depends a lot why she split up from you and who was the one who wanted the divorce.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It is too fast, in my opinion, but clearly to her, it's not.

This is one of those "MYOB" posts. You guys aren't together any longer and you will both lead different lives apart. You need to accept that. As long as this guy treats your child well and is good to your child, that is what matters. 

Have you considered the fact she may have been involved with him longer than you know?


----------

